# All this talk of mazuri...



## clare n (Aug 13, 2012)

Here's Phillip enjoying a now rare treat of Komodo tortoise food. He goes mad for it now... He's not a fruit fan whatsoever and I thought he was due a treat. And yes, he still has the famous "little pink dish" he's in for the night now, has had his bath. Dinner, bask, then bed when he slinks off under the cushion...


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 13, 2012)

What a great lookin tort! And may I say that movie collection is just awesome!


----------



## wellington (Aug 13, 2012)

Cute pic and I remember the pink dish


----------



## Creedence (Aug 13, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> What a great lookin tort! And may I say that movie collection is just awesome!



Agreed. Cute!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## clare n (Aug 13, 2012)

wellington said:


> Cute pic and I remember the pink dish



The famous dish 
Thanks all  I lifted the dish up to see if he was frozen underneath in panic. He was still eating. Nothing comes between Phillip and his dinner, apparently.
(blue juice = favourite film in the world)


----------



## Laura (Aug 14, 2012)

what is in Komodo? does it smell yummy?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 14, 2012)

Laura: Because Mazuri tortoise Diet is not available in the UK, folks over there have learned to use Komodo Dragon Food. It is very similar and used by quite a few tortoise-keepers in the UK.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 14, 2012)

You keep pirates of the caribbean next to social network I see... I must be very compulsive then because just seeing your picture makes me want to organize your movies alphabetically  

Great pics, though, I am not familiar with the pink dish but it's quite hysterical.


----------



## clare n (Aug 14, 2012)

Laura; it smells very planty, not rich or heavy, just like dried leaves. This is it;








Sorry not a great pic... Not very clear. Other things I hoard in my cupboard are these, but I don't use these now, the colour puts me off, yet my husbands exotic vet said that it's the best food (for the parrot, there is a parrot equivalent and billy is allergic to seed)




The other two really good ones, probably the most ideal are these, but they are so hard to get him to eat it. The first is "herb cobs"








The other is the agrobs, from Denmark. This is what I was told was the mazuri equivalent (it's not haha)









As for my dvd's- id LOVE them in order... But unfortunately I keep a very disorganised husband, so as we say over here, I'd be "flogging a dead horse" (fighting a losing battle )


----------



## Masin (Aug 14, 2012)

Haha, looks like he's passed out. I love his little legs sticking out.


----------



## clare n (Aug 14, 2012)

Masin said:


> Haha, looks like he's passed out. I love his little legs sticking out.



Drunk on Komodo


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 14, 2012)

Lol, very cute picture! Thanks for share'n.


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Aug 16, 2012)

That is adorable! I love your pics and comments. Fun to look at and read!


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Aug 16, 2012)

Tinkerbell has Komodo too  he loves the cucumber flavour


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 16, 2012)

We use Komodo tortoise food - not Dragon food Yvonne.

Joe loves Fruit and Flower


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ooh havnt tried fruit and flower yet. Tried dandelion, and cucumber seems to be his fav at the moment. I get it real cheap of eBay  if you keep an old jar you can get it posted cheaply in sealed bags and just tip it into the jar when you get it.


----------



## clare n (Aug 17, 2012)

Phillip goes through stages. One minute he loves one, then next time I put it down he looks at me as if to say, I'm not eating that filth. I change the flavour and he's fine. He's never been keen on the 'nana one though, certainly hasn't got a sweet tooth at all. Beak, tooth.. U know what's mean.... Lol


----------



## baron101 (Aug 17, 2012)

cool


----------

